# Multiple bombers pt III



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Just when I was starting to catch my breath after the first 2 bombings, this package just annihilated me! I kept pulling cigar after cigar out of the box, like some magician's handkerchief. The package was only marked as coming from the "Angry North", and no names were inside to go with the bombage. I guess we'll have to assume it's just somebody who is hell bent on destroying us Houston guys. [WARNING: THE FOLLOWING IMAGES ARE GRAPHIC IN NATURE, AND ARE NOT SUITABLE FOR ALL AUDIENCES]

Once again, one of the soldiers didn't make it home. This time the victim was the Diamond Crown Maximus. He met a fiery, delicious death.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Well the un-named bomber laid some super nice wood!:biggrin:


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Very Nice Hit!


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

That qualifies as a smackdown for sure.


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

haha that helix was my first cigar ever!

nice hit there.


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Awesome hit. That Camacho Triple Maduro looks mighty tasty


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice hit


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Very nice hit -- great pics


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

wow thats a great hit


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

:dribble::dribble::dribble:nice one


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

sweet another one bites the dust


----------



## Cameroon-swoon-cl (Apr 19, 2007)

Very nice hit - what a selection.


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

And yet another YANKEE a$$ whoopin!!!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Another fine hit on the texans!!!

I suggest visiting this thread. Might help with the after shock of it all....

http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/t15103-texas-group-thearpy.html


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Wow...very impressive...nice hit


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

I have to say that is nice.


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

Wow that is some major ordinance!


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Not bad for a Yankee!!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great selection there!!!


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Very nice hit...


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Haha....I love it.


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Baby, you okay? Looks like you were hit by a freight train. No ... worse ... a killer cigar bomb! Yikes!


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

Big hit! Very nice!


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

patefengreen said:


> Baby, you okay? Looks like you were hit by a freight train. No ... worse ... a killer cigar bomb! Yikes!


Must.....get.. up....... and...... ... retaliate..


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

This is crazy!!!


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

Troy...that is a very nice hit. Some very nice sticks. I know you will enjoy them!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Wingfan13 said:


> Haha....I love it.


acting all innocent....


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

deuce said:


> acting all innocent....


You cant prove anything....


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

I just wish I knew who it was so I could thank him/her and ask what the 2 unbanded torps are. They look like some kind of custom hand rolled cigars.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

boomerd35 said:


> I just wish I knew who it was so I could thank him/her and ask what the 2 unbanded torps are. They look like some kind of custom hand rolled cigars.


Ill ask the unnamed bomber and find out for ya! I know who it was:biggrin:


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

good shooting
thats a very nice bomb


----------



## hiway_86 (Jan 9, 2008)

Damn!!! Those are some sweet looking smokes!! Very nice hit!!!


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

Ah The Destruction Continues. Enjoy Troy. Flint


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

That is a freaking pile of cigars. That Dom Cohiba is great!
I use to see those all over the place here. They came in cabinet boxes w/ the Cuban Cohiba girl on them.


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Take about carpet bombing...Great hit!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Incredible beat-down - and some fantastic sticks!


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

thats pretty sweet!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Holly Smokes Bommerdman! What is wrong with these people! Can't we all just get along!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Another one bites the dust!! :lol:


----------

